# How Old Are You?....Age of Members



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

This has been done before but I was kind of curious about the breakdown of the age of the members here....20-29 seems to be the majority I believe....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

30-39

I'm 32 :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

19


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

34


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

29


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

18


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

23 Life is passing me by


----------



## Emma (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm 20.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

16.


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

28


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_26_


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

19


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

29... still in the 20 - 29!


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

47


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

just turned 22 few days ago .... :fall


----------



## hellcat (Jul 29, 2004)

16


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

21 in a few weeks


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

48


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

19 
time is flying. 
:time


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

20-29


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

22


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

LoneLioness said:


> 23 Life is *passing* me by


Look on the bright side -- you can use the curent tense; I use the past tense of passed.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> LoneLioness said:
> 
> 
> > 23 Life is *passing* me by
> ...


I'm sure it will pass me by though...along with severe SA I have lack of motivation, anger issues, no skills, no diploma (and I doubt I could pass my ged). Maybe I should at least try but there really is no hope for me, even without the SA I'd be too messed up.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

24 and shocked at how little I've accomplished with my life.


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

22


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

<<<


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

21


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

23..


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

XLIII I'm so old I only know roman numerals.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

hahaha

18


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

42


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I just turned 16 on the 29th.


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

Still 28 for another month..


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

20 years old.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Just turned 25 today...


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> Just turned 25 today...


Happy Birthday. I'm also 25.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

elephant_girl said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Just turned 25 today...
> ...


Thanks. Your birthday too?


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

15, Ill be 16 in 1 month


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dear Lord, I just entered the thirties over the summer and I'm already being classified with 39-year-olds :fall.

Happy Birthday, Zephyr! :hb


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Zephyr!


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

48 and a half.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> elephant_girl said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


nope, mine's not until April (the day after tax day :banana). I didn't mean to confuse you, I was trying to make two separate statements in one post, but english/grammer were always my worst subjects in school :con I never know what I'm saying. :stu


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

21


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

I just turned 22.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

47


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

23


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

I am 68.


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

23

*outOfThisWorld*


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

26.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

26


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

28


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

28


----------



## silent nite (Apr 7, 2004)

22


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

21. They tell me I'm adult, but I don't believe them.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I will be 26 next month.


----------



## Tanya_S (Oct 19, 2005)

i'm 18


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

19....not long until 20 though. :hide


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Mummified.

And dry rot's starting to set in.


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

18, but I will be 19 in about 3 months.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

26


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

ksg said:


> 26


 :dito 
Too old to rock 'n roll, too young to die.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a very rich fantasy life, I'm 29 :hide


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

31


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

16


----------



## SpringViolet (Oct 23, 2005)

47 going on 16


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

lol 20 going on 40..thats really bad


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

31 for now.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

30


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm 24..


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

19


----------



## WaterStone (Aug 24, 2011)

47. I wonder at the youth of the members; I certainly don't think that this is a disorder of youth.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

16


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Holy smokes this thread is 6years old, it's funny reading the first page and matching people's posts with the age beneath their avs. If they thought time was fast then, it's even faster now.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Over 9000


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

But girls don't tell their ages :/


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Vingt- sept


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

23:time


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

16, unfortunately.

I feel a lot older....


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

20.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

When I first voted in this thread, I was 25. Now I'm 31. I'll be back in 9 years to vote for the next range.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

We should break up 20-29 into two different groups. I can tell the difference in maturity level.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

21


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> 16, unfortunately.
> 
> I feel a lot older....


I feel exactly the same way! Being sixteen isn't very great for me, because dont feel like that.But, oh well, I never did. When I remember my childhood, I sometimes think that Im one of people who are sometimes said to be "born already being old "


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

19


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> We should break up 20-29 into two different groups. I can tell the difference in maturity level.


Are you saying I'm not mature?!?!?!?111


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

22, 23 in November.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

24 years, seven months, eighteen days, nineteen hours and 39 minutes.


----------



## kleigh2011 (Aug 25, 2011)

15, 16 soon


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

17


----------



## Cole87 (Aug 15, 2011)

24


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

29


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

21


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

less than 20
Im 18


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Double deuce.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

16... and still not independent. Hopefully I won't have to be on this site when I reach the next age bracket.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

23


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

19. crikey, I'm getting old. especially considering that i don't think I'll live to be 25.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow - it really tapers off at 30. :afr


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

4


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Just turned 41 last week.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

21, supposedly.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

27, the best age of all.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I turn 18 next month.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

eleventy


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Early-to-mid-late-twenties...think about it...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

19

20 in october


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

alte said:


> 27, the best age of all.


Haha. Is it now?

Well, I'm 27, too so let me bask in the glory of this age for a moment with you. :b


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am 19, turning 20 in september


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

21 here


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

22


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

84


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

19


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

24


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

18 on Tuesday


----------



## 8vessels (Aug 26, 2011)

25


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

18


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> Are you saying I'm not mature?!?!?!?111


being "mature isn't necessarily a good thing...


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

hmm...

The accuracy of this poll is suspect given that Amocholes is listed in the "20-29" category.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

20


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

28- and still a total virgin!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Now, 31. I blame my mother.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

15


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

27 next month, but mentally 12


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

21


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

41


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

29. About to be 30 in two months.

Gonna own the **** out of it. 8)


----------



## bul8tt (Apr 18, 2011)

24; though the feelings fluctuate between 16 and 42


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

i r 20.

<.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm 18.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I see there are at least a few liars in this thread.


----------



## 99GAGT3x00 (Sep 20, 2011)

29 here 30 in 5 months


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm 26, and next month 27 ugh.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm in denial that I'm 26. Okay, I'm not in denial.

Actually I'm 20. At least that's what I wish.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

24. Dang this thread was started back when i was 18. Didn't vote back then tho.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

lyssado707 said:


> 24. Dang this thread was started back when i was 18. Didn't vote back then tho.


This forum must have been a bit different back then. I wonder what it would have been like if I joined in 2004. Hell, I probably could've saved myself several years of regression!


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm 19 and soon to be in my prime.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll be 19 in October


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

BlazingLazer said:


> This forum must have been a bit different back then. I wonder what it would have been like if I joined in 2004. Hell, I probably could've saved myself several years of regression!


Yea, it was a bit different i guess (no profiles, blogs etc. & different sort of chatroom). But it was also a lot like it is today too (same sorts of threads, lot of members, very active forum, similar color). A lot of the times i wonder what ever happened to all those folks from 2004.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

22


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

27, sucks


----------



## Encantado (Jan 31, 2011)

There must be a reason that 20-29 is the majority, why hasnt anybody figured it out yet!


----------



## NotFalling (Sep 28, 2011)

I am 24


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<----


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

25, soon to be 26.

I certainly don't feel this old. :/


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

21


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Three members r try hide their age,, lololololololol


----------



## a7xgabby (Oct 6, 2011)

14


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

15


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

21


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

26. I think that's a really good age for me. I look like myself at 17-20ish still, but lack the bad skin and stupid clothing choices. Aside from the anxiety I continue to have, I'm pretty content with myself and age.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm not one of those people who freak out at old threads being resurrected. But they should probably delete the old polls because all the votes in them have moved around. You get very misleading results with them. 

This thread is originally from 2005 and the votes have moved around since then. If you want something remotely accurate, it's better to start a new poll than use this one.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

just turned 20


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm unsure if I posted on here before... But 14. x:


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I am 19.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

16


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

24


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Something is wrong. It says I selected 20-29, but the initial post is from October 2005. I was just barely 30 at that time. I don't remember lying either.


----------

